
Borders on Google and Bing Maps change depending on location of your IP address - jonbruner
http://jebruner.com/2016/06/geopolitical-hedging-as-a-service/
======
mladenkovacevic
[https://www.google.com.cu/maps/@19.9393549,-75.151331,15055m...](https://www.google.com.cu/maps/@19.9393549,-75.151331,15055m/data=!3m1!1e3)

